# أشعة الشمس المركزة تبرز كنوع جديد من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة



## محمد طارق محمد (18 فبراير 2009)

منقول من صحيفة الاقتصادية الالكترونية 
http://www.aleqt.com/2009/02/15/article_196177.html

*أشعة الشمس المركزة تبرز كنوع جديد من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة*






تطبيق تقنية الطاقة الشمسية لا يخلو من بعض الصعوبات, فتخزين الحرارة أثناء ساعات النهار لاستخدامها في الليل يشكل التحدي الرئيسي لاستمرار تدفق التيار الكهربائي بصورة ثابتة على مدار اليوم.
د. ياسر طه مكاوي
من الواضح أن العالم سيحتاج إلى مصادر طاقة متعددة ونظيفة هائلة من أجل خفض الانبعاثات الغازية بنسبة 80 في المائة, وهو الحد الذي تأمل عديد من الدول الصناعية إلى تحقيقه بحلول عام 2050م. من المتوقع في خلال العقود القليلة أن يتم التحول بشكل رئيسي إلى الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة من مصادر متجددة، وذلك لتغطية جميع مناحي الحياة اليومية بما فيها حركة النقل. 
أهم الشروط الواجب توافرها في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من مصادر متجددة يمكن تلخيصها في الآتي: 
1) أن تكون التكلفة منخفضة بحيث تنافس الطاقة النووية أو طاقة الفحم النظيفة, وهذا يعنى أقل من 0.1 دولار لكل كيلوات ساعة. 
2) أن يكون الإمداد الكهربائي غير متقطع, بمعنى أن يستمر الإمداد بمعدل ثابت دون التأثر بالظروف الطبيعية المحيطة. 
حتى الآن لا يتوافر هذان الشرطان في معظم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة الرئيسية، فالطاقة المنتجة من التوربينات الهوائية تعتمد على سرعة الرياح التي تتغير أثناء اليوم, أما الطاقة الكهربائية المنتجة بواسطة الألواح الضوئية فتتوافر نهاراً فقط. 
وللاستفادة من هذين المصدرين بصورة مستدامة يجب توافر تقنيات تخزين فعالة, وهذا ما لم يتحقق حتى الآن بصورة عملية تتناسب مع حجم التخزين المطلوب. أما الطاقة الحيوية فما زالت الأبحاث جارية لتحسين كفاءة طرق إنتاج الكهرباء منها وجعلها جاذبة من ناحية التكلفة. كما أن الجدال مازال قائماً حول ما إذا كان استخدام الكتل الحيوية لإنتاج الطاقة يأتي على حساب الأراضي المخصصة لزراعة المحاصيل الغذائية. 
في وسط هذا الجدال برز في الفترة الأخيرة اهتمام متزايد بالطاقة الشمسية المركزة كحل عملي يحقق جميع الشروط المطلوبة في مصادر متجددة للطاقة الكهربائية في المستقبل. تجب الإشارة هنا إلى أن الطاقة الشمسية المركزة تختلف عن الطاقة الضوئية التقليدية, فالأخيرة تستخدم لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية مباشرة عن طريق الخلايا الضوئية, ويكثر استخدامها حاليا على مستوى التطبيقات المنزلية في كثير من دول العالم. أما الأولى فتعتمد على تحويل طاقة الشمس المركزة إلى طاقة حرارية عالية جداً, وهذه بدورها يمكن الاستفادة منها في إنتاج الكهرباء عن طريق التوربينات. 
تقنية تخزين الطاقة الشمسية تستخدم فيها مرايات عاكسات ضخمة لتركيز إشعاع الشمس على أنبوب أو وعاء يحتوي على غاز أو سائل لحصد هذه الحرارة التي تتجاوز حدودها 400 درجة مئوية. 
قدرت إحدى الدراسات حجم الطاقة المستقبلية الناتجة من أشعة الشمس المركزة بنحو 600 جيجوات بحلول عام 2040م, أي ما يزيد على 5 في المائة من احتياجاتنا للكهرباء في المستقبل. حالياً يقدر حجم الكهرباء المنتجة بواسطة هذه التقنية نحو 400 ميجاوات، وهناك ثلاث دول فقط تعمل بنشاط على تطوير واستخدام هذه التقنية بصورة كبيرة وهي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، أستراليا، وإسبانيا. 
تطبيق تقنية الطاقة الشمسية لا يخلو من بعض الصعوبات, فتخزين الحرارة أثناء ساعات النهار لاستخدامها في الليل يشكل التحدي الرئيسي لاستمرار تدفق التيار الكهربائي بصورة ثابتة على مدار اليوم. ولكن لحسن الحظ هناك بعض الدراسات المبشرة في هذا المجال، حيث نجح الباحثون في استخدام الحرارة الشمسية المركزة في عملية انشطار الماء لهيدروجين وأكسجين, حيث يمكن بذلك تخزين الطاقة الشمسية بطريقة غير مباشرة في شكل كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين ليتم استخدامه في إنتاج الكهرباء ليلا عن طريق خلايا الوقود. بهذا يمكن ضمان تدفق التيار الكهربائي نهاراً عن طريق التوربينات وليلاً عن طريق خلايا الوقود. 
هناك أيضاً دراسات مبشرة تشير إلى إمكانية تخزين الطاقة الشمسية المركزة في الأملاح المنصهرة. هذه التقنية تعتمد على خاصية تحول هذه الأملاح إلى سوائل عالية الحرارة ومن ثم امتصاصها لكميات هائلة من أشعة الشمس المركزة دون تغيير يذكر في حجمها. أيضا تتميز هذه الأملاح بقدرتها على الاحتفاظ بالحرارة لفترات طويلة، وبذلك يمكن استخدامها بكفاءة في عملية إنتاج بخار الماء اللازم لتشغيل التوربينات في الليل أو في أثناء انخفاض الإشعاع الشمسي عند مرور السحب الكثيفة. 
البحوث في هذا المجال ما زالت في بدايتها، إلا أن إحدى الشركات الإسبانية أعلنت في الفترة الأخيرة عزمها على تصميم وتنفيذ أول محطة كهرباء بقدرة 50 ميجاوات يستخدم فيها تقنية تخزين الطاقة الشمسية في الأملاح المنصهرة. 
للطاقة الشمسية المركزة أيضا استخدامات غير مباشرة في إنتاج الكهرباء. على سبيل المثال هناك بعض التجارب الناجحة في إنتاج الهيدروجين في مفاعلات كيماوية تستمد حرارتها من الأشعة الشمسية المركزة. وكما هو معروف, يشكل الهيدروجين أحد أهم مصادر إنتاج الكهرباء في المستقبل, ليس ذلك فحسب, فالهيدروجين سيكون الوقود الرئيسي لمركبات النقل في المستقبل القريب. 
ينظر العالم اليوم إلى منطقة الشرق الأوسط باهتمام باعتبارها من المواقع المثلى للشروع في تنفيذ مشاريع كبيرة للاستفادة من تقنية الطاقة الشمسية المركزة في إنتاج الكهرباء، فطبيعة المنطقة التي تتمتع بتغطية شمسية جيدة على مدار العام شجعت بعض الشركات على التعاون مع دول المنطقة لتطوير مشاريع رائدة في هذا المجال. 
إمارة أبو ظبي بالتعاون مع إحدى الشركات الإسبانية تعمل حاليا على تطوير حقل من المرايات العاكسة لإنتاج 10 ميجاوات من الكهرباء. أما في المملكة العربية السعودية فلم يعلن حتى الآن أي استثمار في الطاقة الشمسية المركزة إلا أن أحدث الجامعات السعودية, وهى جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم والتقنية على ساحل البحر الأحمر, تعتزم تغطية بعض من احتياجاتها الكهربائية بواسطة ألواح ضوئية بطاقة 2 ميجاوات. مثل هذه المشاريع الرائدة تدعو إلى التفاؤل وتشجع مراكز البحوث للاستمرار في تطوير مصادر الطاقة المتجددة بصورة عامة وخصوصا الطاقة الشمسية المركزة.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي ...

لدي فكرة أعمل على دراستها في مجال تركيز الأشعة وأطمح لدمج بين الطاقة الشمسية والكهرومغناطيسية ...

لكن مازلت لم أصل إلى صورة واضحة ...


----------



## kana (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والى من المزيد من تقدم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 فبراير 2009)

الصورة مغايرة تماماً للمفهوم المقصود من المقال ، فالعملية هي تسخين المياه إلى درجة التبخر وتمرير البخار على عنفات مربوط معها منوِّبات لتوليد الكهرباء ..........

على كل حال شكراً للمعلومة ...


----------



## محمد العصابي (22 فبراير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abodyy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ر (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو أن تساعدوني بعناوين حول موضوع إقتصاديات الطاقة الكهربائية بلييييييييييييييييز بسرعة


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## علاء يوسف (23 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ban2009ban (26 مايو 2011)

هل انت متاكد انها نوع جديد من الطاقة 
طاقة الشمس المركزة وعلى مساحة كبيرة لتجميعها قد تتسبب في اضرار بيئية كثيرة 
ولك ان تتخيل 1 كم مربع فقط من هذه العدسات المركزة لاشعة الشمس وما تسببه درجات الحرارة العالية -تتراوح ما فوق 300 درجة مئوية -من الاضرارورفع درجة الحرارة في الاجواء وما يسببه في غاز الاوزون وماينتج من تغييرات مناخية 
يجب دراسة هذا النوع من الطاقة وبشكل مستفيض قبل الاعلان عنها او تعميمها


----------

